# 90mm/( 1/18 ) Resin Figures



## gkscalemodels

Hello there !

Anyone out there know of any 90mm resin figures available which are similiar to the ( 1/22.5 ) / ( 1/24 ) / ( 1/25 ) / " G " Scale Styrene Modern Ordinary People/Civilians as sold up on the auction sites such as Ebay ? I need both male , female , kid figures dressed in outdoor clothing ( cargo pants/shorts/jeans . T-shirts/cargo short/long sleeve shirts/work shirts , hiking boots/sneekers , boonie hats/outback hats/baseball caps , etc. ) .

I have such figures in ( 1/20 ) scale , but I need 90mm for ( 1/20 ) and ( 1/18 ) scale resin dinosaur kits , as a finishing touch .

GK


----------



## djnick66

There are a few figures aimed at low rider cars. I think Fast Women makes/made some pin up type girls. I know Jimmy Flintstone makes some assorted size figures. Lots for 1/24 cars but he does make larger ones.

Tamiya makes some 1/20 Formula 1 pit crew figures that are kind of basic and possibly could be reworked.

90mm or 1/18th isnt the most common for non military figures. Even for military, 90mm is sort of passe compared to 120mm aka 1/15/16 scale.


----------



## gkscalemodels

djnick66 said:


> There are a few figures aimed at low rider cars. I think Fast Women makes/made some pin up type girls. I know Jimmy Flintstone makes some assorted size figures. Lots for 1/24 cars but he does make larger ones.
> 
> Tamiya makes some 1/20 Formula 1 pit crew figures that are kind of basic and possibly could be reworked.
> 
> 90mm or 1/18th isnt the most common for non military figures. Even for military, 90mm is sort of passe compared to 120mm aka 1/15/16 scale.


Thank you for your reply . I have looked at the JF figs. at shows . Unfortunately they are not what I am looking for . As for the Tamiya kit , I bought one of those many years ago ,but I felt then ( and still do now ) that they weren't worth the effort to try and modify . They just don't have enough detail in them . I recently purchased a ( 1/20 ) female soldier figure ( unarmed from a SciFi 3D Series ) that has recently come on the market . It is just too small for ( 1/18 ) Scale Dino Kits . I also looked at the 120mm ( 1/16 ) scale figs out there and they are just too big - good for ( 1/16 ) and ( 1/15) Dino kits , but not ( 1/18 ) Dino Kits . I feel as if I am hunting for Unicorns . . .

GK


----------



## djnick66

Yeah you are looking for something that is not going to be easy to find... The troube with 1/18 is it is not a common model or figure scale, especially for civilian/every day type people. There aren't going to be a lot and you can't be really fussy with what is available. An alternative is to scratch build the figs you need.


----------



## gkscalemodels

djnick66 said:


> Yeah you are looking for something that is not going to be easy to find... The troube with 1/18 is it is not a common model or figure scale, especially for civilian/every day type people. There aren't going to be a lot and you can't be really fussy with what is available. An alternative is to scratch build the figs you need.


You are probably correct on the scratch builds . That gives me an idea ; design , sculpt , cast in resin , package and sell em' ! Since no one is doing explorers , hikers , paleontologists , modern civilians , in ( 1/20 ) / ( 1/18 /90mm ) , I might be able to make some bucks ! Move over, Jimmy Flintstone ! ! !

GK


----------

